# Hi everyone



## hawke (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi,

I found this forum when looking for somewhere to discuss marital issues. Hoping I can get some third-party input on some things my husband and I are going through right now


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Katiex (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello 👋


----------

